# LANIER 5631 Farblaser Treiber



## peet123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Zwar ist unser Problem wir haben einen LANIER 5631 Multifunktions Farblaser,
nun habe ich die IP Adresse des Druckers eingestellt. Nur das Problem ist, die Treiber funktionieren nicht richtig, ich finde den Drucker im Netzwerk kann ihn auch installieren aber drucken ist nicht.

Das System des Computers ist Windows XP SP3. Da der Computer die Treiber vom Drucker herunterläd, müsste es eigentlich am Drucker liegen. Ein weiteres Problem was ich habe ist, dass ich das Handbuch der Druckers auf der LANIER Seite nicht downloaden kann, da dieses Defekt ist. Hat villeicht jemand eine Idee, wie man das Problem angehen kann, oder hat jemand zufälligerweise noch das Handbuch

MfG


----------

